# HRBT Thursday Report



## ROUSH616172699 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hit the HRBT for the first time this year on Thursday. Fished the incoming from about 11:00 to 3:00. Just worked squid on bottom rigs to get some fish for a fish fry this weekend. Caught over a hundred croaker, a lot were smaller, but ended up keeping about 20 that were around 12 inches. Bigger ones were caught near the island on the Norfolk side, close to the tube. Also had a roundhead and a pigfish make an appearance. We hooked into something big that was moving fast for the short time it was on. Didn't feel like a ray, so I don't know what it was, he broke off our light tackle pretty quickly. All in all it was a great day on the water, nice seas and perfect weather.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats on the haul.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

oh yeah thing are looking better all the time.:fishing:


----------

